# Roccat Kone[+]  (ROC-11-801)



## TOBSLA (25. November 2011)

Meine Frage ist treten bei dieser neueren Revision auch die Probleme mit dem Mausrad auf ?
Habe die im MM mal in der Hand gehabt und die würde perfekt passen von der Größe.
Habe im Moment die CM Storm Sentinel Zero die ist aber zu schmal und ich schicke sie zurück.Würde mir gerne die Kone holen allerdings habe
ich keinen Bock alle 2 Monate die Maus einzuschicken.


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (25. November 2011)

Geht immernoch kaputt.


----------



## TOBSLA (25. November 2011)

Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> schrieb:


> Geht immernoch kaputt.


Wie lange ist da denn Garantie drauf also sprich wie lange darf es dauern bis das Rädchen kaputt geht und ich eine neue bekomme?


----------



## Itzel (25. November 2011)

Ist das nicht behoben? 
Wollte mir die eigentlich holen aber das risiko will ich nicht eingehen !


----------



## Skeksis (25. November 2011)

Kann mir eigentlich irgendjemand sagen warum sich eigentlich immer noch Leute am laufenden Band diese Maus kaufen, im WISSEN dass das Mausrad kaputt gehen wird (kann) weil sie ja dann noch Garantie auf das Ding haben?

Also den Stress mit 2t Maus, Zurückschicken, Abwarten das sie wieder kaputt geht etc? Ist mir völlig schleierhaft. Wenn VW den neuen Golf 7 rausbrächte, der aber andauernd kaputt ging, 10 rückrufaktionen hinter sich hätte und immer noch dauernd kaputt geht, würd ich mal gerne sehen wie 2/3 der Golfkäufer mit den Schultern zucken und sagen: "ist ja noch Garantie drauf".... 

So werden diese Unternehmen niemals aufhören Schrott zu produzieren.


----------



## gh0st76 (25. November 2011)

Skeksis schrieb:


> Kann mir eigentlich irgendjemand sagen warum sich eigentlich immer noch Leute am laufenden Band diese Maus kaufen, im WISSEN dass das Mausrad kaputt gehen wird (kann) weil sie ja dann noch Garantie auf das Ding haben?
> 
> 
> So werden diese Unternehmen niemals aufhören Schrott zu produzieren.


 

Das Frage ich micht schon lange. Aber der Support ist doch so toll.  Zumindest liest man das immer das der den Käufern wohl gekonnt in den Allerwertesten kriecht damit die den Schrott weiter kaufen. Da zweifelt man manchmal an den gesunden Menschenverstand bei sowas. Normalerweise müsste man Roccat sagen "hier, bitte schön. Da habt Ihr euren Rotz wieder. Ich kauf jetzt was Qualitativ hochwertiges".


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. November 2011)

Also meine hält schon ca. ein Jahr bei relativ starker Benutzung ( Office, Games ). Wahrscheinlich ein gutes Modell erwischt


----------



## moparcrazy (25. November 2011)

Hast wahrscheinlich ein Montagsmodell erwischt... Melde Dich mal beim Support die tauschen Dir die bestimmt aus... Könnte ja sonst noch einer auf die Idee kommen die bauen qualitative Produkte!


----------



## Skeksis (26. November 2011)

Mich ärgert halt der durchschnittliche Threadverlauf hier:

Threadersteller:  Kann ich mir die Roccat Kone kaufen? Hab gehört die soll Mist sein, liegt aber so toll in der Hand. Wenn ihr Alternativen habt, dann bitte her damit.

Dann kommen wir hier ums Eck empfehlen bessere Mäuse, die besser verarbeitet sind, weniger Geld kosten, länger halten, nen besseren Sensor haben etc. Machen uns Mühe mit Links, suchen Reviews raus etc.

Dann kommt der Threadersteller:

So, vielen Dank, hab aber auf euch gepfiffen, ich hab die Kone gekauft. Ihr sagt zwar alle die ist Mist, aber ich kauf sie trotzdem.  Mit anderen Worten: Ich pfeif auf den Rat den ich mir erbeten habe. 

--- 
Ist ja alles kein Problem, ist ja jedermanns eigene Kohle. Aber da fragt man sich warum man sich die Mühe zum 10ten Mal umsonst gemacht hat.


----------



## gh0st76 (26. November 2011)

Ist halt leider so. Da fragt man sich wofür die überhaupt nen Thread machen und sich das Ding nicht direkt kaufen. Aber dann kommen 100 Threads wo die entweder Hilfe brauchen weil das Teil nicht mehr so funktioniert wie es soll oder weil die verreckt ist.


----------



## TOBSLA (26. November 2011)

Skeksis schrieb:


> Mich ärgert halt der durchschnittliche Threadverlauf hier:
> 
> Threadersteller:  Kann ich mir die Roccat Kone kaufen? Hab gehört die soll Mist sein, liegt aber so toll in der Hand. Wenn ihr Alternativen habt, dann bitte her damit.
> 
> ...


Also ich kauf mir diese Maus nicht wenn klar ist dass die immer noch kaputt geht trotz neuer Rev. aber in der Hand liegt sie wirklich gut aber ich warte jetzt mal auf die Corsair Vengeance M60 denn die ist anscheinend auch relativ groß und breit. Hoffe dass Corsair qualitativ bessere Ware herstellt als Roccat. Die soll jedenfalls im Dezember kommen.


----------



## gh0st76 (26. November 2011)

TOBSLA schrieb:


> Also ich kauf mir diese Maus nicht wenn klar ist dass die immer noch kaputt geht trotz neuer Rev. aber in der Hand liegt sie wirklich gut aber ich warte jetzt mal auf die Corsair Vengeance M60 denn die ist anscheinend auch relativ groß und breit. Hoffe dass Corsair qualitativ bessere Ware herstellt als Roccat. Die soll jedenfalls im Dezember kommen.


 

Musst das verstehen warum er so reagiert. In einem anderen Thread war auch einer der eine neue Maus gesucht hat. Da konnte man vorschlagen was man wollte. Die Maus hatte ja nicht den Treiber wie die Kone, die Maus leuchtet ja nicht so toll. Da konntest du wirklich Vorschläge machen wie du wolltest. Der war absolut Beratungsresistent.


----------



## marta70 (26. November 2011)

Hatte eig. mal wer engeren Kontakt mit Roccat und weiß, wieos die das nicht auf die Reihe kriegen? Ist ja der Wahnsinn Oo


----------



## Skeksis (26. November 2011)

Die Gefahr ist halt leider immer noch recht groß.

Ich an deiner Stelle würde ein Auge auf die EC1 von Zowie werfen, die ist auch recht groß. Allerdings nicht allzu breit. Verarbeitungsmäßig wären darüber hinaus noch Mionix & Logitech durchaus einen Blick wert. Wenn du allerdings eine Maus mit tollem Sensor suchst, wirst du recht schnell feststellen dass du so viel Geld gar nicht ausgeben brauchst.

CM Storm, Zowie EC1 / EC2, Zowie AM, Razer Deathadder, Razer Abyssus, Logitech MX518, Logitech G400 sind die besten Mäuse am Markt. Ungeachtet ihres Preises.

Gute Mäuse sind erstaunlicherweise nicht immer die teuersten. Eine gute Maus erfüllt ihren Zweck und bringt nicht 1.000 bunte Lampen, ne Kafeemaschine, nen Warpkern und ein beleuchtbares Logo sowie 12.000DPI mit. Das meiste davon braucht eh kein Mensch. Aber mitbezahlen musst du es natürlich trotzdem. Ich war auch verblüfft nachdem ich angefangen habe mich mit dem Thema zu beschäftigen. 

Wenn dir jedoch die Verarbeitungsqualität am wichtigsten ist, dann kannst du neben Zowie gerne auch zu Mionix und Logitech greifen. Also wenn Sachen wie Lift Off etc für dich nicht relevant sind.


----------



## gh0st76 (26. November 2011)

marta70 schrieb:


> Hatte eig. mal wer engeren Kontakt mit Roccat und weiß, wieos die das nicht auf die Reihe kriegen? Ist ja der Wahnsinn Oo


 

Einfach mal selber anschreiben und fragen. Ich glaube der Typ vom Support heißt Tibor oder sowas. Den kannst dann mal fragen wieso die Qualität so Fail ist bei denen. Hab den ja damals mal gefragt was man machen kann wenn die Valo bei eingeschalteter Beleuchtung brummt. Einfach die Beleuchtung aus lassen.  Deswegen kauft man sich ja auch eine Tastatur mit Beleuchtung. Aber gut das ich das Teil nie hatte aber ein Kollege sich den Schrott gekauft hat.

@ Skesis

Stimmt. Die neue DeathAdder hab ich mir jetzt mal bestellt. Die soll wohl wirklich nicht schlecht sein. Finde die Form der Mamba ja auch ganz schön. Vor allem die erste ergonomische Maus wo meine Hand nicht verkrampft. Nur das der Sensor halt unter aller Sau ist. Wenn die DeathAdder nix ist, dann wird weiter auf die Zowie AM gewartet.


----------



## Skeksis (26. November 2011)

Auf die AM bin ich auch scharf. Deathadder fänd ich auch mal cool, aber ich hab mir geschworen keine Razer Produkte zu kaufen. Das sieht so nach 1337 Rozz0r Kiddie aus xD. Wobei mein Destructor ein gutes Mausepad ist und seit Jahren still und leise seinen Dienst tut. Sogar fürn Hartplastik Pad. Aber da kauf ich bald auch mal ein Zowie, ich kann nur nicht einsehen für nur ein Teil bei Caseking Versand zu latzen. ^^


----------



## gh0st76 (26. November 2011)

Ach die beleuchtung kann man ja im Notfall ausstellen. Aber bei mir würde die passen. Die Lüfter im Rechner leuchten blau, die BWU auch, der Monitor hat ne blaue LED und Hochglanzrahmen. Da fällt die Maus nicht weiter auf.


----------



## TOBSLA (27. November 2011)

Skeksis schrieb:


> Die Gefahr ist halt leider immer noch recht groß.
> 
> Ich an deiner Stelle würde ein Auge auf die EC1 von Zowie werfen, die ist auch recht groß. Allerdings nicht allzu breit. Verarbeitungsmäßig wären darüber hinaus noch Mionix & Logitech durchaus einen Blick wert. Wenn du allerdings eine Maus mit tollem Sensor suchst, wirst du recht schnell feststellen dass du so viel Geld gar nicht ausgeben brauchst.
> 
> CM Storm, Zowie EC1 / EC2, Zowie AM, Razer Deathadder, Razer Abyssus, Logitech MX518, Logitech G400 sind die besten Mäuse am Markt. Ungeachtet ihres Preises.


Stimmt das sind wirklich gute Mäuse aber von den Maßen her alle zu schmal. Hab im Moment auch noch ne Logitech MX 518 da bekomme ich nach zwei Stunden Schmerzen in Ring und Kleinem Finger. Hatte jetzt die Mioni Naos 5000 da die auch super war aber leider sehr flach. Jetzt hab ich die CM Storm Sentinel Zero da die passt aber auch nicht optimal , hat keinen Grip und hängt immer wenn man von 800 auf 1600 dpi umschaltet. Wird also auch zurückgeschickt. Die Deathadder müsste ich im MM mal anfassen aber ansonsten hoffe ich auf Corsair. Weiss da jemand wo ich die Maße für die M60 und die M90 herkriege?


----------



## gh0st76 (27. November 2011)

Die DeathAdder sollte breiter sein als die Logitech. Hab die zwar erst Dienstag hier, aber die Mamba die ich hier noch rumfliegen habe ist von der Form her ja gleich. Da merke ich schon einen Unterschied wenn ich meine alte G5 und die Mamba probegreife.


----------



## RaZZ (27. November 2011)

Weiss nicht was ihr alle habt.  ich habe meine Kone [+]  jetzt schon drei oder 4 Monate und das Mausrad funktioniert einwandfrei. Noch dazu hat Roccat damals bekannt gegeben dass das Problem mit dem  Mausrad behoben wurde.

Allerdings muss ich sagen habe ich sie mir in einem Markt mit Roten Schriftzug gekauft Garantiezettel hebe ich sicherheitshalber auf.

Hatte auch die Alte Kone da ist zwar nicht das Mausrad gebrochen allerdings  war der Taster der linken Maustaste nach nem Jahr kaputt .


----------



## gh0st76 (27. November 2011)

RaZZ schrieb:


> Weiss nicht was ihr alle habt.  ich habe meine Kone [+]  jetzt schon drei oder 4 Monate und das Mausrad funktioniert einwandfrei. Noch dazu hat Roccat damals bekannt gegeben dass das Problem mit dem  Mausrad behoben wurde.
> 
> Allerdings muss ich sagen habe ich sie mir in einem Markt mit Roten Schriftzug gekauft Garantiezettel hebe ich sicherheitshalber auf.
> 
> Hatte auch die Alte Kone da ist zwar nicht das Mausrad gebrochen allerdings  war der Taster der linken Maustaste nach nem Jahr kaputt .


 

3 oder 4 Monate? Abwarten. Kommt noch.  Mag ja sein das Roccat irgendwas davon gefaselt hat das die Probleme mit dem Mausrad behoben sind. Aber trotzdem haben viele Leute genau mit diesem Mausrad noch Probleme.


----------



## TOBSLA (27. November 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> 3 oder 4 Monate? Abwarten. Kommt noch.  Mag ja sein das Roccat irgendwas davon gefaselt hat das die Probleme mit dem Mausrad behoben sind. Aber trotzdem haben viele Leute genau mit diesem Mausrad noch Probleme.


Das hab ich eben auch gedacht aber wie du sagst ist es anscheinend immer noch ein Problem. Hab meine Logitech MX 518 jetzt schon mehrer Jahre und die funktioniert noch wie am ersten Tag bis auf die Mousepads und das erwarte ich auch von einer Maus. Deswegen würde ich mir ja die Roccat auch gerne holen gerade wegen der Größe aber das kann ich erst mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren wenn sichergestellt ist dass die auch die nächsten 3 Jahre läuft. Gerade in der Preisklasse.


----------



## gh0st76 (27. November 2011)

Schau dir einfach mal die Razer DeathAdder an. Die gibts in so gut wie jedem Elektrofachmarkt. Ist noch eine der wenigen Mäuse die auf einen optischen setzen. Qualitativ kann man da zwar auch eine üble erwischen, aber einer meiner Teammates schwört auf das Teil. Der hat noch die erste mit 1800 DPI. Die ist gute 4 Jahre alt und funktioniert immer noch. Die neuen haben jetzt halt 3500 DPI.


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (27. November 2011)

Spiele im Moment auch wieder mit meiner DeathAdder mit 1800 Dpi, bis auf die beschissene Rasterung des Mausrades die beste Maus die ich kenne.


----------



## TOBSLA (27. November 2011)

Dann am Besten die neue Black Edition oder?


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (27. November 2011)

Kann dir leider nicht sagen ob die Neue noch so gut wie die Alte ist, meine läuft jdf. seit über 3 Jahren. Hatte eigentlich vor auf eine Roccat Kone [+] umzusteigen (mir hat sonst nix á la Mionix, Logitech) zugesagt, allerdings ist das Mausrad schon im Popo.


----------



## Skeksis (27. November 2011)

@Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> : Zowie EC1. Du wirst es nicht bereuen.


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (27. November 2011)

Hm, wenn Zowie das hält was ich erwarte müsste die eigentlich ziemlich geil sein. 
Auch wenn 2k Dpi für eine 50€ Gamingmaus etwas wenig sind wie ich finde, die 6000 einer Kone braucht zwar kein Mensch, aber in Shootern spiele ich eigentlich gerne mit ~2500. 

Ist das Mausrad bei der besonders gut? Ist nämlich eigentlich wirklich das Einzige was mich an der DA gestört hat


----------



## Skeksis (27. November 2011)

Es ist kein 4 Wege Mausrad, Rasterung ist knackig. Ich hätt nix dran zu bemängeln.


----------



## gh0st76 (28. November 2011)

TOBSLA schrieb:


> Dann am Besten die neue Black Edition oder?


 

DeathAdder Respawn oder Black Edition sind gleich von der Technik. Nur das halt bei der Black Edition keine Beleuchtung verbaut ist und das Gehäuse anders beschichtet ist.


----------



## monstergladi (29. November 2011)

Nein es ist einfach nur verschmutzt was im mausrad hier ist eine anleitung die mir ECHT !! richtig geholfen hat sieht zwar erst etwas komisch aus aber es funktioniert 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/147707-roccat-kone-mausrad-reparatur.html

braucht es nicht genau nach der anleitung zu machen
es reicht wenn ihr etwas zewa n bssl seife oder sonstiges nehmt das auf das ding drauftut und dann abtrocknet ^^ danach funktioniert das mausrad wie bei jeder anderen maus tadellos !


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (29. November 2011)

Ich seh es aber nicht ein eine 60-80€-Maus nach 3 Wochen selbst zu reparieren 
Die hau ich Roccat schön nochn paar Mal um die Ohren


----------



## Leberwurst (2. Dezember 2011)

Also ich hab meine kone + jetzt seit ungefähr 6 Monaten und hab keine Probleme damit und die ist eigentlich jeden tag 8 Stunden im einsatz auch das mausrad.


----------



## Toxic_Instinct (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann euch nicht verstehen. Habe die Roccat Kone seitdem sie raus ist und die Kone+ ebenfalls. Habe mittlerweile 2 von der Kone+ (zuhause und arbeit) und habe auch 12 nachkäufer. Keiner von denen hat jemals das Mausrad kaputt bekommen oder sonst was. Diese "das mausrad geht kaputt" sind alte kamellen. Das war ein materialfehler von der ersten maus. Dies ist bei der Kone+ nicht mehr so. Wer da die Maus kaputt bekommt muss wohl mit einem Auto die Maus bedienen. Anders kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen. Ich saß schon ausversehen auf der maus, Hatte mein dickes Satellite Laptop drauf liegen und das direkt auf dem Mausrad. Nix passiert... Sucht euch eine andere ausrede um die Maus schlecht zu machen. Helfen würde es auch mal mäuse nicht aufm schwarzmarkt zu kaufen xD

Von mir: Klare Kaufempfehlung!!!

Wenn du dir immernoch unsicher bist: Test: Roccat Kone [+] - ComputerBase


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (10. Dezember 2011)

Na wenn der Oberprofi aka. Toxic_Instinct das so bescheinigt dann muss es ja stimmen. 
Aber noch Mal ernsthaft, lasst euch von so einem Schwachsinn nicht blenden: Die Kone [+] ist definitiv eine gute Maus, wenn sie funktioniert. Aber da ich meine erst kürzlich zum 2. Mal eingeschickt habe und sie definitiv pfleglich behandelt habe und es noch nie geschafft habe mich auf sie zu setzen muss ich sagen, dass es scheinbar immer noch qualitative Mängel gibt. Wen das nicht stört kann bedenkenlos zuschlagen.


----------



## gh0st76 (10. Dezember 2011)

Toxic_Instinct schrieb:


> Ich kann euch nicht verstehen. Habe die Roccat Kone seitdem sie raus ist und die Kone+ ebenfalls. Habe mittlerweile 2 von der Kone+ (zuhause und arbeit) und habe auch 12 nachkäufer. Keiner von denen hat jemals das Mausrad kaputt bekommen oder sonst was. Diese "das mausrad geht kaputt" sind alte kamellen. Das war ein materialfehler von der ersten maus. Dies ist bei der Kone+ nicht mehr so. Wer da die Maus kaputt bekommt muss wohl mit einem Auto die Maus bedienen. Anders kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen. Ich saß schon ausversehen auf der maus, Hatte mein dickes Satellite Laptop drauf liegen und das direkt auf dem Mausrad. Nix passiert... Sucht euch eine andere ausrede um die Maus schlecht zu machen. Helfen würde es auch mal mäuse nicht aufm schwarzmarkt zu kaufen xD
> 
> Von mir: Klare Kaufempfehlung!!!
> 
> Wenn du dir immernoch unsicher bist: Test: Roccat Kone [+] - ComputerBase



Einen größeren Müll hab ich noch nie gelesen. Die erste Kone hatte ich selber 5 mal. Entweder war die Maus komplett tot oder das Mausrad ist gebrochen. Die neue Kone+ hat immer noch Probleme mit dem Wheel. Wenn du schon auf Oberpro machst, dann empfehle wenigstens Mäuse mit optischen Sensoren. Nicht so nen Laserrotz wie Roccat und Co.

Warum postest du überhaupt von CB einen Test? Was will man erwarten wenn die Maus ganze 2 Stunden getestet wird? Das hat die Gaystar und PCGH auch schon gemacht. Trotz der guten Bewertungen ist die Maus kaputt gegangen. Da würde ich eher auf die Meinung von Amazon Kunden hören die das Ding 3 oder 4 Monate in Gebrauch hatten als auf die von den "tollen" Redakteuren von den ganzen Print und Online Magazinen. Da wird mal kurz getestet und gut ist. Aber Langzeittests gibts da nicht. Auch keine Vergleiche welcher Sensor zuverlässiger ist. Da ist es egal ob Twin - Eye mit allen Bugs oder Avago 9500. Da ist alles toll.


----------



## Derec (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte auch das Problem mit dem "Springen" beim Scrollen. Heute den neuen Treiber und die Firmware ( 1.49 1.45 ) draufgespielt, und siehe da.. das springen ist vorbei.


----------



## Toxic_Instinct (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich weiß ja nicht was ihr mit euren mäusen macht xD. ich behandel meine Maus wie eine PC maus und nicht wie einen Bulldozer. Kann nicht verstehen wie ihr die kaputt kriegt. bei mir hält die mehr aus als eine maus eigentlich aushalten muss.

Kann wie gesagt aus mehreren Erfahrungen schöpfen und wollte einfach mal meinen Senf dazu geben. Laut der Retouren sind die "mausradkaputt" dinger stark in der minderheit. Also einzelfälle die auch bei anderen mäusen passieren.


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (11. Dezember 2011)

Sagmal liest du auch was du da von dir gibst?



Toxic_Instinct schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht was ihr mit euren mäusen  macht xD. ich behandel meine Maus wie eine PC maus und nicht wie einen  Bulldozer.





Toxic_Instinct schrieb:


> Ich saß schon  ausversehen auf der maus, Hatte mein dickes Satellite Laptop drauf  liegen und das direkt auf dem Mausrad.





Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> schrieb:


> und sie  definitiv pfleglich behandelt habe und es noch nie geschafft habe mich  auf sie zu setzen


 


Toxic_Instinct schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht was ihr mit euren mäusen  macht xD.


 


Toxic_Instinct schrieb:


> Kann nicht verstehen wie ihr die kaputt kriegt.



Fällt dir was auf?


----------



## Toxic_Instinct (12. Dezember 2011)

Das mit dem draufsetzen kann mal passieren. Das mit meinem Laptop war in meinem Rucksack. Hatte das nicht gesehen weil er zu war und als ich ihn auf der arbeit öffnete hatte ich schon leichte panik das was kaputt ist. War aber alles in ordnung und läuft einwandfrei. Meine ist superstabil. Was mir nur aufgefallen ist, ist das viele das mausrad heftiger drücken als eine maustaste. Liegt vielleicht entweder am mittelfinger oder bei anderen an der verkrümmung des zeigefingers. (hab das heute auf der arbeit mal beobachtet). wäre ja möglich das man so das rad durch den 4 wege schalter an irgend ner stelle zu stark belastet. Das kriegen die schüler hier hin und wieder schon mit normalen billigmäusen hin.


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (12. Dezember 2011)

Ja klar, aber das mit dem mausrad tritt schon sehr häufig auf. Und da meine DeathAdder seit 3 Jahren ohne Probs funktionierte und bei meiner 2. Kone das Mausrad nach 2 Wochen sprang (die erste hatte keine Mausrad-Probleme) nehme ich schon stark an, dass es da an der Verarbeitung o.ä. liegt. 
Wie gesagt, eigentlich ist die Kone eine geniale Maus, aber scheinbar haben sie bei Roccat eine unglaubliche Serienstreuung durch die es dazu kommt, dass einer 0 Probleme hat, andere aber durchaus.


----------



## Toxic_Instinct (12. Dezember 2011)

Es wird sicherlich aus einer Fabrik kommen. Frage mich wieso die das noch nicht recherchiert haben und die dann abgeschossen haben. Es sind aber weniger geworden wie man merkt.


----------



## Rasengan1996 (14. Dezember 2011)

Also ich hab meine schon mal zurückgebracht und werde jetzt meinen Anspruch auf Gewährleistung nutzen und mein Geld zurück verlangen. Das ist echt ne coole Maus aber mit dem besch..eidensten Mausrad das ich je gesehen habe. Wofür bezahle ich denn 80€ ?
Echt schade.


----------



## Skeksis (14. Dezember 2011)

2 malig haben sie die Möglichkeit zu tauschen bevor du entscheiden kannst welche Form die Bearbeitung annehmen kann. Also 2 mal einschicken, beim dritten Mal erst kannst du deine Kohle zurückverlangen. Und dann kommt es noch dazu, dass sie es auch machen müssen. Denn nur weil sie rechtlich dazu verpflichtet sind heißt das ja noch lange nicht, dass sie es auch machen. Denn niemand wird für die 80,- € Maus nen Anwalt oder ein Gericht belästigen. Leider.


----------

